# Mutual Intervisitation Between The Grand Lodge Of Texas And The Prince Hall Grand Lodge Of...



## My Freemasonry (Dec 6, 2014)

Grand Lodge of Texas AF & AM Grand Session 2005


Intervisitation with The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas has just been approved by the Grand Lodge of Texas on Saturday December 6, 2014 at 12 Noon. The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas approved the same in its mid-winter Grand Session in November. The two Grand Lodges have been under mutual recognition without visitation for a number of years. Now that cross visitation has been approved by both parties it is a reality.




Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge Of Texas Grand Lodge Building


The two Texas Grand Lodges signed a compact of mutual recognition on April 23, 2007 but without cross visitation. So for the past seven years Freemasons from one Grand Lodge could not attend the Communications of the other Grand Lodge.

This is all water over the dam now. A new day has dawned and a new era of brotherly love and affection has begun.




Most Worshipful Jerry L. Martin Grand Lodge of Texas AF & AM







Honorable Wilbert M. Curtis, Grand Master of the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas






 








Continue reading...


----------

